# Power Building  and  Resistance Cardio: The Killer Combo!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

It never ceases to amaze me how many people have fallen victim to the lie of “isolated results.” Essentially, the idea that fitness, success and life results are created in a vacuum… completely detached and isolated incidences.For example, many women call me inquiring about fitness training and assert their desire to “lose belly fat” or [...]

*Read More...*


----------

